# Rate me and point out my flaws I am an Indian so pretty bad phenotype and genes



## Shirshabanj (Apr 24, 2019)

i


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 24, 2019)

YOU MIGHT AS WELL BLURR OUT YOUR FACE IN THE SECOND PIC


----------



## dogtown (Apr 24, 2019)

Trash eye area.

Post a better picture, 5/10


----------



## Bengt (Apr 24, 2019)

the biggest flaw are your photos
Make better ones without heavy filters


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 24, 2019)

Shit pictures

0/10
70 IQ


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 24, 2019)

Shirshabanj said:


> View attachment 45014
> View attachment 45015
> i


We're rating your face not your damn hand


----------



## Shirshabanj (Apr 24, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> We're rating your face not your damn hand






thats pretty much it


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 24, 2019)

Shirshabanj said:


> View attachment 45030
> thats pretty much it


https://looksmax.org/threads/guide-rules.16030/Check this out and try again


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 24, 2019)

Shirshabanj said:


> View attachment 45030
> thats pretty much it


Can you take a picture like a human?

We are rating your face, not chairs, bookshelves, or frauding skills.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 24, 2019)

Shirshabanj said:


> View attachment 45030
> thats pretty much it


can you just take a normal picture without filters to hide ur curryskin pls


----------



## dogtown (Apr 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Can you take a picture like a human?
> 
> We are rating your face, not chairs, bookshelves, or frauding skills.



@Extra Chromosome blackpill on him is subhumanity


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 24, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @Extra Chromosome blackpill on him is subhumanity


I will get a perma tbh
@Weed


----------



## dogtown (Apr 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I will get a perma tbh



Yeah same probably not worth it


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 24, 2019)

Can't rate due to ridiculous angles and filters(wouldn't be surprised if op was blacker then Mr popo underneath those filters.)

Like a 4.5 based on what we can see.


----------



## 712127 (Apr 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Can you take a picture like a human?



welcome back man blackpill these boyos


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I will get a perma tbh
> @Weed





dogtown said:


> Yeah same probably not worth it



Dont worry il drop a pill in behave of yall niggas

This


Equals 

This


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 24, 2019)

Shirshabanj said:


> View attachment 45030
> thats pretty much it


You look like you have burns from radiation, take better pics, FFS.


----------



## Shirshabanj (Apr 24, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Trash eye area.
> 
> Post a better picture, 5/10





Mujahid said:


> You look like you have burns from radiation, take better pics, FFS.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 24, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Can't rate due to ridiculous angles and filters(wouldn't be surprised if op was blacker then Mr popo underneath those filters.)
> 
> Like a 4.5 based on what we can see.


its over, he mogs me to a oblivion. if he's a 4, i don't fucking exist


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Shirshabanj (Apr 24, 2019)

impure666 said:


> its over, he mogs me to a oblivion. if he's a 4, i don't fucking exist


I didn't get u 
Please elaborate


----------



## Nibba (Apr 24, 2019)

Slayer imo. Great profile. U absolutely mog everyone hating on u 

CRY MORE FOR HIM YOU SUBHUMAN ROTTING DOGS


----------



## impure666 (Apr 24, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Slayer imo. Great profile. U absolutely mog everyone hating on u
> 
> CRY MORE FOR HIM YOU SUBHUMAN ROTTING DOGS


tbh


----------



## dogtown (Apr 24, 2019)

Really bad mouth area, bad eye area


----------



## her (Apr 24, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 45060
> View attachment 45061
> 
> 
> Really bad mouth area, bad eye area


ssssslayer eye area mogmogmog


----------



## impure666 (Apr 24, 2019)

her said:


> ssssslayer eye area mogmogmog







mogs me


----------



## dogtown (Apr 24, 2019)

her said:


> ssssslayer eye area mogmogmog



Highset eyebrows, can already tell there is no undereye support, even though he’s using a 100 filters to hide This


----------



## her (Apr 24, 2019)

impure666 said:


> mogs me


no cigarettes for ur face boyo


----------



## impure666 (Apr 24, 2019)

her said:


> no cigarettes for ur face boyo


----------



## Autist (Apr 24, 2019)

*YOU LOOK LIKE UTTER DOG SHIT
HAVE FUN SLAVING AWAY 40+ HOURS WORKING CUSTOMER SERVICE AT MICROSOFT. WHILE CHADPREET FUQDEEP SHITS ON YOUR WIFE*


----------



## Nibba (Apr 24, 2019)

Autist said:


> *YOU LOOK LIKE UTTER DOG SHIT
> HAVE FUN SLAVING AWAY 40+ HOURS WORKING CUSTOMER SERVICE AT MICROSOFT. WHILE CHADPREET FUQDEEP SHITS ON YOUR WIFE*


HE MOGS U TO UTTER OBLIVION U PATHETIC PALE VIRGIN LOSER HE IS FUCKING UR ONEITIS AND USING HER AS A TOILET WHILE YOU ROT AND HAVE SUICIDE IDEATIONS U SUBCREATURE COCKROACH


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 24, 2019)

Autist said:


> *YOU LOOK LIKE UTTER DOG SHIT
> HAVE FUN SLAVING AWAY 40+ HOURS WORKING CUSTOMER SERVICE AT MICROSOFT. WHILE CHADPREET FUQDEEP SHITS ON YOUR WIFE*


These posts were the main reason for my ban lmao


----------



## her (Apr 24, 2019)

Autist said:


> *YOU LOOK LIKE UTTER DOG SHIT
> HAVE FUN SLAVING AWAY 40+ HOURS WORKING CUSTOMER SERVICE AT MICROSOFT. WHILE CHADPREET FUQDEEP SHITS ON YOUR WIFE*







*OP IS GIGACHAD, HE MOGS ARCBRAH THE GOD OF MALE AESTHETICS, HE COULD STEAL YO BICH IN 1 SEC, HE IS LITERALLY 10/10, GIRLS ARE BEGGING FOR HIS COCK*


----------



## Shirshabanj (Apr 25, 2019)

Nibba said:


> HE MOGS U TO UTTER OBLIVION U PATHETIC PALE VIRGIN LOSER HE IS FUCKING UR ONEITIS AND USING HER AS A TOILET WHILE YOU ROT AND HAVE SUICIDE IDEATIONS U SUBCREATURE COCKROACH





impure666 said:


> mogs me





her said:


> ssssslayer eye area mogmogmog


A really bad eye area can't help man


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 25, 2019)

Shirshabanj said:


> View attachment 45245
> 
> 
> 
> A really bad eye area can't help man


----------



## Shirshabanj (Apr 25, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.






Mujahid said:


> YOU MIGHT AS WELL BLURR OUT YOUR FACE IN THE SECOND PIC





Nibba said:


> HE MOGS U TO UTTER OBLIVION U PATHETIC PALE VIRGIN LOSER HE IS FUCKING UR ONEITIS AND USING HER AS A TOILET WHILE YOU ROT AND HAVE SUICIDE IDEATIONS U SUBCREATURE COCKROACH





impure666 said:


> mogs me





her said:


> ssssslayer eye area mogmogmog





Mujahid said:


> You look like you have burns from radiation, take better pics, FFS.





RichardSpencel said:


> Can't rate due to ridiculous angles and filters(wouldn't be surprised if op was blacker then Mr popo underneath those filters.)
> 
> Like a 4.5 based on what we can see.




tbh I have good skin so I don't need to hide it 
This is a video without filters and I'm near the sun so it's clear af
That's basically my profile 
Can't get more realistic


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 25, 2019)

Shirshabanj said:


> This is a


You either have severe underbite or you're making a weird face


----------



## Shirshabanj (Apr 25, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> You either have severe underbite or you're making a weird face


Thanks for letting know sir


----------



## Nibba (Apr 25, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 45246


Skulls me


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 25, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Skulls me


im celing in school so hard rn


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> im celing in school so hard rn



cels me


----------



## Bennett (Apr 25, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> im celing in school so hard rn


Same ngl


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

Bennett said:


> Same ngl


----------



## Shirshabanj (Apr 25, 2019)

impure666 said:


>


Am I really that subhuman man


Shirshabanj said:


> Am I really that subhuman man


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

Shirshabanj said:


> Am I really that subhuman man


if you're in india you'll do fine tbh


----------



## Shirshabanj (Apr 25, 2019)

impure666 said:


> if you're in india you'll do fine tbh


International standard ?


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

Shirshabanj said:


> International standard ?


over if you're in the west


----------



## Shirshabanj (Apr 25, 2019)

impure666 said:


> over if you're in the west


Will contacts look good on me 
I'm planning for some color Halo on my hair


----------



## Bennett (Apr 25, 2019)

impure666 said:


>


----------



## impure666 (Apr 25, 2019)

Bennett said:


>


----------



## Shirshabanj (Apr 25, 2019)

I mog everyone out here lmao


----------



## Nibba (Apr 25, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> im celing in school so hard rn


Doing OMAD today stomach hurts like a motherfucker never doing this shit again


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Doing OMAD today stomach hurts like a motherfucker never doing this shit again


jfl BRO


----------



## kobecel (Apr 25, 2019)

Is this fkn fag jutting his jaw foward?

Also Op is indian which by default cannot be above 6/10


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 25, 2019)

Your chin looks really weird


----------



## Nibba (Apr 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> jfl BRO


B R O


kobecel said:


> Is this fkn fag jutting his jaw foward?
> 
> Also Op is indian which by default cannot be above 6/10


CRY FOR HIM HE MOGS U AND EVERYONE HERE INCLUDING ME


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2019)

Nibba said:


> CRY FOR HIM HE MOGS U AND EVERYONE HERE INCLUDING ME


is he ur friend?


----------



## Nibba (Apr 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> is he ur friend?


I just met him but he is br0, bro


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I just met him but he is br0, bro


fuarking hell definetly not my bro


----------



## Nibba (Apr 25, 2019)

Tony said:


> fuarking hell definetly not my bro


Lol brutal


----------



## Shirshabanj (Apr 25, 2019)

yes a very bad chin


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Apr 25, 2019)

Shirshabanj said:


> View attachment 45615
> yes a very bad chin


you are a subhuman curry shitskin, just accept it and stay THE FUCK away from the west if you want to keep your sanity in check


----------



## Absi (Apr 26, 2019)

It never began for your curry ass


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 4, 2019)

Absi said:


> It never began for your curry ass


He mogs you bro


----------



## fOreVER (May 4, 2019)

You look like a manlet, mouth area isnt optimal and nose looks flar


fOreVER said:


> You look like a manlet, mouth area isnt optimal and nose looks flar


To @Yoyome99 i am a brainlet lol


----------



## mido the slayer (May 4, 2019)

Atlantid ngl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (May 4, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Atlantid ngl


Real Aryan jfl.


----------



## mido the slayer (May 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Real Aryan jfl.


Nord Hallstatt Indian 

So rare REEEEEEEER


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (May 4, 2019)

Shirshabanj said:


> View attachment 45030
> thats pretty much it


Its over
Joke bro just be nice en treat women like queens


----------



## belnar93 (May 4, 2019)

Shirshabanj said:


> View attachment 45030
> thats pretty much it


nose is wider than mouth wtf


----------



## Mansnob (May 4, 2019)

Curry hairstyles make me cage


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (May 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Trash eye area.
> 
> Post a better picture, 5/10


Seriously?? Psl 5???


----------



## G O D (May 4, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> Curry hairstyles make me cage







Cages me.


----------



## dogtown (May 4, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Seriously?? Psl 5???



Psl is out of 8

He’s a 4 psl


----------



## G O D (May 4, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Seriously?? Psl 5???


What would you rate him.
Normie rating is out of 10.
Psl is out of 8.


----------



## x30001 (May 4, 2019)

The biggest flaw is your ethnicity. I'm really sorry.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 4, 2019)

mogs me


----------



## G O D (May 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> mogs me


You know it's over when a curry mogs you.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 4, 2019)

G O D said:


> You know it's over when a curry mogs you.


im a curry boyo


----------



## G O D (May 4, 2019)

Spoiler: it's over


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 4, 2019)

You probably live in India based on the appearance of your room. You're completely fine bhai.


----------



## impure666 (May 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> im a curry boyo


which type?


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (May 4, 2019)

G O D said:


> What would you rate him.
> Normie rating is out of 10.
> Psl is out of 8.


The psl rating scale is bullshit imo.
Sorry if this is long but people need to understand. I'm replying to you but you don't have to read if you don't care at least I put it out there.

From what I've seen people rate on a psl scale based on those numbers:

6 Psl is top 5%
6.5 Psl is top 1.5%
7 psl is top 0.5%
8 Pls top 0.1%

Fine so here's the thing. 

First of all who is everyone to tell the difference between psl 7 and psl 8 when it's not even a difference of 1%???? That makes no sense because how do you want to be able to determine if one person is 0.4% more attractive than someone else? Wtf? Are we even talking about millimetres of bones here or is this some nanomenter type of shit? In order to rate this accurately you'd need to compare the face, frame, weight, bodyfat percentage, race to every single blackpilled study out there, use Photoshop to compare it with the golden ratio, analyse the whole skull etc... Nobody on here is able to do so. If the difference of psl 7 and psl 8 is so little changes are higher people make mistakes and even if the mistakes are very minor it could change the whole number on all of a sudden a psl 7 gets rated and 8 while others disagree and the whole shit starts again. This is most likely the reason people on here get rated with a difference of 2psl points which is a lot. 

Secondly if psl 6 is top 5% what the fuck is psl 5 or even old 4? If psl 5 is top 10% the difference between psl 6 and psl 5 is already 5% if psl 5 is top 20% the difference is already 15% which means the range gets bigger and bigger and this makes no sense at all.

Why don't we use numbers from 1-10?

1 is within bottom 10%
2 is within bottom 20%-10%
3 Is within bottom 30%-20%
Etc...

It makes way more sense, it's easier to understand and it's more accurate because theirs a range of 10% instead of 0.4 fucking percent and if you really want to be even more accurate and specific you can say 6.5 which means theirs only a possible range of 5% to the next number. You can go with 6.75 and 6.25 which leaves a range of 2.5%. It's a lot more accurate and easier.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 4, 2019)

impure666 said:


> which type?


you've already seen my face


LooksmaxxingDream said:


> First of all who is everyone to tell the difference between psl 7 and psl 8 when it's not even a difference of 1%???? That makes no sense because how do you want to be able to determine if one person is 0.4% more attractive than someone else? Wtf? Are we even talking about millimetres of bones here or is this some nanomenter type of shit? In order to rate this accurately you'd need to compare the face, frame, weight, bodyfat percentage, race to every single blackpilled study out there, use Photoshop to compare it with the golden ratio, analyse the whole skull etc... Nobody on here is able to do so. If the difference of psl 7 and psl 8 is so little changes are higher people make mistakes and even if the mistakes are very minor it could change the whole number on all of a sudden a psl 7 gets rated and 8 while others disagree and the whole shit starts again. This is most likely the reason people on here get rated with a difference of 2psl points which is a lot.


It's based on basic statistical theory boyo. Look up the standard distribution.


----------



## impure666 (May 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> you've already seen my face
> 
> It's based on basic statistical theory boyo. Look up the standard distribution.


i don't think i remember seeing your face. my memory is shit. most of time i just type mogs me and move onto another thread, i barely even look at the face


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 4, 2019)

For example 6'4 and 6'5 are top 1% and top .5% respectively but it's as easy to tell teh difference between these two as it is between 5'10 and 5'11 (which are top 56% and 70% respectively)


impure666 said:


> i don't think i remember seeing your face. my memory is shit. most of time i just type mogs me and move onto another thread, i barely even look at the face


I do this too, just look at my rate me threads


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (May 4, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> The psl rating scale is bullshit imo.
> Sorry if this is long but people need to understand. I'm replying to you but you don't have to read if you don't care at least I put it out there.
> 
> From what I've seen people rate on a psl scale based on those numbers:
> ...



As an example: 

If I say @dogtown is a 9/10 facially he knows based on my rating he's within the top 10% but not at the top 1%. That makes way more sense and gives people a better understanding of your rating than saying psl 5.7564...


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 4, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> As an example:
> 
> If I say @dogtown is a 9/10 facially he knows based on my rating he's within the top 10% but not at the top 1%. That makes way more sense and gives people a better understanding of your rating than saying psl 5.7564...


No it doesn't buddy boyo, it's because 1/10 person doesn't look like chico, most people are lumped in the average so it doesn't make sense to use the 1-10 scale.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (May 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> No it doesn't buddy boyo, it's because 1/10 person doesn't look like chico, most people are lumped in the average so it doesn't make sense to use the 1-10 scale.


You know what average means? If you are average 50% of the people are more attractive than you and 50% of people are less attractive than you on AVERAGE. Average means you are in the exact middle of both extremes. Ummm which number should I use??? Maybe 5/10??? Not that far off boyo. Congrats.

I know average is a range. Therefore if you want to say someone is slightly below you give him a 4.5/10 and if someone's slightly above you give him a 5.5/10. 

It's that easy. Psl scale is for low iq autists.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 4, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> You know what average means? If you are average 50% of the people are more attractive than you and 50% of people are less attractive than you on AVERAGE. Average means you are in the exact middle of both extremes. Ummm which number should I use??? Maybe 5/10??? Not that far off boyo. Congrats.
> 
> I know average is a range. Therefore if you want to say someone is slightly below you give him a 4.5/10 and if someone's slightly above you give him a 5.5/10.
> 
> It's that easy. Psl scale is for low iq autists.


Lumped in average you retard. Did you fail math or something. Most people are in the 3-5 range. 2/3 of all people are psl 3 to psl 5



pretend 0 is psl 4, -1sigma is psl 3, 1 sigma is psl 5 etc


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (May 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Lumped in average you retard. Did you fail math or something. Most people are in the 3-5 range. 2/3 of all people are psl 3 to psl 5


You know 2/3 isn't an accurate number when you want to say somethings average? 

Definition of
Average:

Average
A calculated "central" value of a set of numbers. 





__





Definition of Average


Illustrated definition of Average: A calculated central value of a set of numbers. To calculate it: add up all the numbers, then divide by how...



www.mathsisfun.com





What you are saying with most people are within psl 3 and psl 5 is roughly the same when others say 4.5/10 to 5.5/10 it's just easier to understand.


----------



## dogtown (May 4, 2019)

@RedPilledStemcel @LooksmaxxingDream 

trucel 
incel
low tier normie
normie
high tier normie
chad lite
chad
giga chad

thats how it should be


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 4, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> You know 2/3 isn't an accurate number when you want to say somethings average?



??? READ THE FUCKING DEFINITION OF THE STANDARD DISTRIBUTION FFS.
https://www.mathsisfun.com/data/standard-normal-distribution.html


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (May 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Lumped in average you retard. Did you fail math or something. Most people are in the 3-5 range. 2/3 of all people are psl 3 to psl 5
> View attachment 49430
> pretend 0 is psl 4, -1sigma is psl 3, 1 sigma is psl 5 etc



I'll do the math for you. 

1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10= 55
55/10 = 5.5
So the average is 5.5

You see? Way easier to understand than saying someone is between psl 3 and psl 5? 

It's the same outcome but a different scale. And 5.5/10 makes more sense than psl 3/8.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 4, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> So the average is 5.5


the psl scale is 0-8 and the average is 4
https://www.mathsisfun.com/data/standard-normal-distribution.html please read this


dogtown said:


> @RedPilledStemcel @LooksmaxxingDream
> 
> trucel
> incel
> ...


tbh, yeah this is probably less confusing


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (May 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> the psl scale is 0-8 and the average is 4
> https://www.mathsisfun.com/data/standard-normal-distribution.html please read this
> 
> tbh, yeah this is probably less confusing


Exactly but why use a 1-8 scale with a range of 0.4% when you can use a 1-10 scale with a range of 10% and if you really want to specify you just add a second number? If 6/10 isn't accurate enough go for 6.25/10. 

Answer this:
I'm not sure if someone is psl 6 or psl 7 so I give him the number psl 6.25. What does that mean speaking of the percentage hirachy? If I say 6/10 I mean top 40-30% but what does old 6.25 psl mean speaking of percentages? If this is so easy for you in curious if you get that right now.


LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Exactly but why use a 1-8 scale with a range of 0.4% when you can use a 1-10 scale with a range of 10% and if you really want to specify you just add a second number? If 6/10 isn't accurate enough go for 6.25/10.
> 
> Answer this:
> I'm not sure if someone is psl 6 or psl 7 so I give him the number psl 6.25. What does that mean speaking of the percentage hirachy? If I say 6/10 I mean top 40-30% but what does old 6.25 psl mean speaking of percentages? If this is so easy for you in curious if you get that right now.


Give me the exact percentage of a psl 6.25.


dogtown said:


> @RedPilledStemcel @LooksmaxxingDream
> 
> trucel
> incel
> ...


are you on the phone or computer when you are on looksmax.me?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 4, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Exactly but why use a 1-8 scale with a range of 0.4% when you can use a 1-10 scale with a range of 10% and if you really want to specify you just add a second number? If 6/10 isn't accurate enough go for 6.25/10.


??? Nigga the range isn't 0.4% fuck are you even saying. A psl 6 isn't too different from a 6.25 even if the percentile is different. The same reason we just use inches for height instead of percentile. Who cares if you are top 55% height instead of 50% height if the difference is .4 inches.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (May 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> ??? Nigga the range isn't 0.4% fuck are you even saying. A psl 6 isn't too different from a 6.25 even if the percentile is different. The same reason we just use inches for height instead of percentile. Who cares if you are top 55% height instead of 50% height if the difference is .4 inches.


@dogtown and many others used to preach psl 6.5 is top 1% and psl 7 is top 0.5%. Percentile and percentage is not exactly the same. So if the range isn't 0.4% what is it then between a psl 6.5 and a psl 7? 

And yeah if differences are so little a 0.25 minus or plus means a lot. So what's a 6.25psl in percentage?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 4, 2019)

https://www.graphpad.com/quickcalcs/pValue2/ put your psl score MINUS FOUR (negative numbers work) into this calculator to get your percentile.
(put it in the first box)


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (May 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> https://www.graphpad.com/quickcalcs/pValue2/ put your psl score MINUS FOUR (negative numbers work) into this calculator to get your percentile.
> (put it in the first box)


And this is better than using a 1-10 scale which most people are familiar with and you dont need that link to calculate your percentile?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 4, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> And this is better than using a 1-10 scale which most people are familiar with and you dont need that link to calculate your percentile?


the 1-10 scale doesn't let you compare chads to normies and puts too much focus on distinguishing 50% form 60% and 40% when they aren't all that different looks wise. IRL the vast majority of people are neither ugly nor attractive precisely because looks are normally distributed, not linearly.


----------



## Legitcel (May 4, 2019)

OP lose glasses grow a beard and grow. I assume you are pretty small (due to bad pheno also)


----------



## G O D (May 4, 2019)

Legitcel said:


> OP lose glasses grow a beard and grow. I assume you are pretty small (due to bad pheno also)


He's 5'10, definitely not a manlet.


----------



## Phad (May 4, 2019)

U showered so much ur whole face came off. Stop using filters u faggit


----------

